# ICD10cm code for retained pressure equalization tube



## sarah.medicalcoder (Jun 22, 2016)

Does anyone know the correct ICD10 CM code for retained pressure equalization tube?


----------



## nicolejavier (Jun 22, 2016)

sarah.medicalcoder said:


> Does anyone know the correct ICD10 CM code for retained pressure equalization tube?



Refer to the Z18 category in the tabular list. I think it depends as to what material it is made of.


----------

